# 19300 vs 19304



## R1CPC (Apr 3, 2015)

Male patient dx gynecomastia bilateral
What cpt would we use for this service I came up with 
19304-50 & 15877 but can we use 19304 on a male patient? Do we have to default to 19300? 

The breast tissue from the right side was excised using cautery taking everything from subcutaneous fat down to the pectoralis muscle. Dissection continued radially outward until the diameter of excised tissue reached about 8cm. At this point, the breast tissue seemed to thin out into a normal fatty subcutaneous tissue. The specimen on the right side weighed 70 grams. After reducing the lft side areaolar in similar fashion, a small incision was made. There was no significant excision on the left side. Instead both remaining sites were infused with saline solution and treated to VASER ultrasonic liposuction. The total time for ultrasonic use in this case was about 2 minutes after infusing 300 mL of fluid.


----------

